# Where did all the stuff go?



## Lon (Jan 22, 2017)

Being retired, a widower, single and living in a two bedroom apartment I am thinking, what ever happened to the beautiful Grand father clock & my old 1880 huge oak desk, huge oak carved king size head board, antique silver wear set, dishes, pots & pans etc. Etc. No problem. I have all I need with a couple of cups, four wine glasses, stainless steel knives,forks,spoons  & misc. appliances purchased at Target.O what happened to the huge 12 Foot sofa? I guess my daughter and grand kids were the recipients of all this stuff. I have a brand new mattress so there!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 22, 2017)

When my mother and aunt elected to move into a retirement hostel we broke up the old house.

Some items were given away to relatives who desired them - Mum's china cabinet to a grand daughter in Queensland, Auntie's knickknack cabinet with all of it's lovely miniatures went to a grand niece. My son was given the old mantle clock that belonged to my grandfather. Sentimental items such as bone china, embroidered doilies etc were distributed into 5 piles for the two daughters and three granddaughters. Two piles were boxed and stored in our ceiling space until the two youngest GDs were established in homes of their own.

We heard of a woman who had been divorced late in life and had little funds or furniture, and she was invited to take any unwanted furniture, which she did. Last, we invited St Vincente de Paul to take their pick of the rest. A small amount went to the tip.

Mum and Auntie took some of their treasures with them and we purchased smaller items such as a bar fridge for their new accommodation. Both were present for everything that was done but they didn't really remember who got what or where their items ended up.

If you are wondering about your treasures, just ask.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2017)

Lon, I'm still asking myself where did all of this stuff come from, LOL!!!

I can't wait to open the cupboard door and see two coffee cups and four wine glasses!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Lon, I'm still asking myself where did all of this stuff come from, LOL!!!
> 
> I can't wait to open the cupboard door and see two coffee cups and four wine glasses!



I'm the same, it's just the wife and I here at the house but we have enough dinnerware for half the neighborhood.. 

And my garage keeps magically filling up with more stuff even after I clean it all out?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2017)

Lon my sister has SO much stuff ! She has fine china, silverware, place settings with motifs to match every mainstream holiday as well as matching linens. She has decided to start getting rid of some of these items because she already knows her daughter does not want this high maintenance stuff. She doesn't want to clean silver...I can't blame her. Some items can't be washed in the dishwasher. My sister's clothes closet must look like a department store. Her daughter can't wear those clothes. So she'll donate many items.
As long as you know someone you love can make use of your stuff and as long as you're happy with what you have, that's great. And sleep well !


----------



## Kitties (Jan 24, 2017)

Admittedly I like stuff. But even I buy less and want less. Have taken things to PAWS. Still enjoy thrift shops but I'm very selective about what I buy. Last haul was two pairs of knitting needles and a coffee mug.

I could get rid of more.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2017)

When my parents passed away my sister and I made all the grandchildren go to the house and take what ever they wanted. My parents adored the grandchildren and the grandchildren adored them. I have already given my children and grandchildren some of my things and my husbands also. I want them to have them now so they won't look at them after we pass away and think sad thoughts about them.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 24, 2017)

I still have all my sets of china and silver, all my hand worked linens etc, plus several collections of things  and my jewelry; oh and my handbags but I am not ready to part with them yet. What I have done is put notes on the bases of some things so they get to the right person.  Things that I have promised to leave over the years to various friends and rellies. I think it should work


----------



## Debby (Jan 25, 2017)

We've always lived on small acreage with our two horses and the tractor and all the other 'stuff' that you accumulate on acreage but when we decided it was time to downsize, we had a huge yard sale that was amazingly well attended even though we were miles from town!  Took months to set it up in the now empty barn and got rid of the majority in a day!

And you know, now that I live in a 900 sq.ft. apartment and have only what I need, I just love it.  No extra junk anywhere.  At this rate, when our kids have to clean up after us, it will take a couple days at the most.  I'm sure they'll be grateful.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2017)

They will all be asking this question.....right now it's going ...going...gonna be gone.I have over the years tried to give it all out to ones I thought would respect and appreciate. I have found that not to be so. Now it all goes....and I set myself FREE.


----------



## Susie (Jan 27, 2017)

When my parents passed away, it was to be my turn to go thru everything--and there were lots and lots of things (includ. brand new clothes my mother had put aside.)
Unfortunately, I simply could not face it and handed over these rights to my eldest daughter and husband.
When the house was sold, I divided my share into 3 parts and handed all of it to my 3 daughters.
Still curious what could have caused my mulish attitude; perhaps the 10 yrs. during WW2 in Ge. with my Grandparents tainted my judgement??


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2017)

Susie said:


> When my parents passed away, it was to be my turn to go thru everything--and there were lots and lots of things (includ. brand new clothes my mother had put aside.)
> Unfortunately, I simply could not face it and handed over these rights to my eldest daughter and husband.
> When the house was sold, I divided my share into 3 parts and handed all of it to my 3 daughters.
> Still curious what could have caused my mulish attitude; perhaps the 10 yrs. during WW2 in Ge. with my Grandparents tainted my judgement??


I can't even imagine how difficult that must have been for you.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 29, 2017)

After selling my house back home in Australia and before moving to the U.S. i had to either give away alot of everything i owned and then threw out the rest due to time constraints alot of my stuff was quite expensive stuff too. I guess in hindsight had i known and had i better utilized my time i would probably have had a garage sale and sold most of it trying to at least get some money back for it like the antique figurines, furniture, paintings, silver were, china, brass and tools etc. It's not only expensive but very hard when you have to up and leave what you are used to so as to make a change and whole lifestyle shift.


----------



## farmchild (Jan 29, 2017)

You remind me of one of my favorite George Carlin quotes..."you can't have EVERYTHING---where would you put iit?"


----------



## Debby (Jan 30, 2017)

Seeker said:


> They will all be asking this question.....right now it's going ...going...gonna be gone.I have over the years tried to give it all out to ones I thought would respect and appreciate. I have found that not to be so. Now it all goes....and I set myself FREE.




And thus is born....another minimalist!  It is very freeing isn't it?


----------

